# Skillselect message - strange



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Guys,

I have received an email saying "You have received a message in SkillSelec​t". 

Now, I received this email couple of times ago in December month and November 2013 too.

in Feb/March, I received a amil saying my Skillselect account is deactivated (I agree I got visa too before that).

Now why again I received a skillselect email? I couldn't login to that too as obvious they deactivated my account.

Anyone having same experience? Is it anything important? I already received grant long back. Even, if there has to be a communication, it should be on IMMI account and not skillselect right?

Also, can someone post me login link for the IMMI account as I am at office now and don't have the Favorites stored the IMMI login page 

Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi jre05, 

I got that mail as well. I assume it means that they are removing my first EOI - for which I promptly forgot the password after creation  - and which has now reached the 2-year-threshold. Maybe you created a second EOI as well? 

I checked VEVO for my visa stats, which are fine. So I won't worry about it...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi jre05,
> 
> I got that mail as well. I assume it means that they are removing my first EOI - for which I promptly forgot the password after creation  - and which has now reached the 2-year-threshold. Maybe you created a second EOI as well?
> 
> I checked VEVO for my visa stats, which are fine. So I won't worry about it...


Thank you very much Expresso, that would help me and soothe me, for sometime now I was apprehensive haha 

Well yes, I created 3 or 4 EOIs for State as well as regional sponsors and eventually for the 189. But I remember having created those with different email IDs, but perhaps I think 2 EOIs I created with same mail, and I also remember deactivating myself voluntarily, maybe I missed one or two. 

Thank you very much again for confirming, I will also check my VEVO status and my IMMI login site once at home 

Cheers,
JR


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

me getting similar mails... but my eoi id doesnt work.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi,

I just made one eoi and up till I have not got my visa as well...But I got same email two times...One two weeks before and second today...

Even More strange thing is that my eoi has not been removed till now as my application is still under process...Also when I logged in to my Skills elect account, I did not find any new message for which I hot email from skillselect...

Can someone shed light over this why this is happening...?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

I too got this email .looks like its some technical glitch .


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Naveed539 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just made one eoi and up till I have not got my visa as well...But I got same email two times...One two weeks before and second today...
> 
> ...


Did you check in "Correspondence section"?


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Did you check in "Correspondence section"?


Yes i even did not get any message even in "Correspondance Section"...

Then why i got that Skill Select Message...?


----------



## decipline (Dec 4, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Did you check in "Correspondence section"?


Hi Jre bro

seen you after long time. Trust all is well at your end.

What is status of your application?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

decipline said:


> Hi Jre bro
> 
> seen you after long time. Trust all is well at your end.
> 
> ...


Jre got his grant already.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Naveed539 said:


> Yes i even did not get any message even in "Correspondance Section"...
> 
> Then why i got that Skill Select Message...?


I am afraid then. Well nothing to worry, just leave it. 



espresso said:


> Hi jre05,
> 
> I got that mail as well. I assume it means that they are removing my first EOI - for which I promptly forgot the password after creation  - and which has now reached the 2-year-threshold. Maybe you created a second EOI as well?
> 
> I checked VEVO for my visa stats, which are fine. So I won't worry about it...



Hey Expresso :yo:

First thing I did after coming from office (After cooking and cleaning room and when I sat on my lappy) was, I wanted to check all my skillselect userID whatever I created to see if it is active. 

I was surprised to see another email today itself from skillselect again this evening.

*I found that I had one of the 489 Regional sponsored ID still active and I withdraw that EOI now  Hope I did correct thing and nothing to worry right? (I am guessing here after I shouldn't be receiving emails).*

Secondly, I also checked VEVO, all good :yo: I have a doubt here. It says "In effect" and location "Offshore" but all other details like "Visa entry : Multiple" Peiord of Stay "Indefinite :yo: "....*Could you please clarify only the first two things i.e offshore, In effect? (I read In Effect visas are displayed in VEVO).
*

Thirdly, I also logged in my IMMI acount and all my CO finalized that last day when I received grant, same shown :yo: :yo: kudos :yo: :fish:


decipline said:


> Hi Jre bro
> 
> seen you after long time. Trust all is well at your end.
> 
> ...



Heya, how you going? I am well so far by god's grace  :yo: Yes, as Sema said, I received grant back in Jan last/Feb 1st week  

How about your app? :yo: :ranger:



semaaustralia said:


> Jre got his grant already.


hi...cheers


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi jre05, 

"offshore" means that you are not in Australia _right now_ . My VEVO entry shows status "onshore" because I'm currently in Australia. When I went to visit my family in Europe last November it showed "offshore". I don't know why this freaks my out - after all we go through the immigration booth every time we enter/leave Australia - but it's weird to see the status displayed.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi jre05,
> 
> "offshore" means that you are not in Australia _right now_ . My VEVO entry shows status "onshore" because I'm currently in Australia. When I went to visit my family in Europe last November it showed "offshore". I don't know why this freaks my out - after all we go through the immigration booth every time we enter/leave Australia - but it's weird to see the status displayed.


Thank you expresso. What is mean by "In effect"? It shows same for you? I think it is active visa status?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah, the visa is "in effect", i.e. it's active.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

espresso said:


> Yeah, the visa is "in effect", i.e. it's active.


Thank you


----------

